# is this an ok way to save some money?



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

why not just cape it and send it out yourself its not really that hard if you practice. just takes time but you can cape it then freeze it till you have time. only cost around 50.00 to have it tanned.


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

well if its only 50 to get it tanned thats not too bad, but im assuming you would have to clean it up, and do all the work to it like defleshing, thinning it etc?
i just dont have any place inside to do the work, and unless the weather is nice im not going to want to do it outside. 
i figured a decent cape would go for around 60-100 on ebay


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

AFoster said:


> well if its only 50 to get it tanned thats not too bad, but im assuming you would have to clean it up, and do all the work to it like defleshing, thinning it etc?
> i just dont have any place inside to do the work, and unless the weather is nice im not going to want to do it outside.
> i figured a decent cape would go for around 60-100 on ebay


You should do some more homework on taxidermy and what it all involves. The answer to your question is "no", it's not going to save you anything, it will cost you more. A good tanned cape will go for well over $100. $60-$100 MIGHT get you a decent raw cape.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

just need to cape it turn the ears lips and nose and salt it box it up and ship to a tanner some tanners will do the works for a charge you can just send them a green frozen cape


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> You should do some more homework on taxidermy and what it all involves. The answer to your question is "no", it's not going to save you anything, it will cost you more. A good tanned cape will go for well over $100. $60-$100 MIGHT get you a decent raw cape.


they are selling for 60 and up, tanned on ebay, not trying to argue just providing the facts i have found. 
im prety well convinced that i should just do it myself, i have the skill just not the workplace, or time. 
thanks for the replies and tips, i think ill shy away from buying a cape, unless i get a deer in the late season and cant bring myself to skin it out in the elements.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

I question what a tanned $60 cape looks like. It costs near $50 (with shipping) to have one tanned. That doesn't include any labor to turn/flesh/salt. I'm guessing you're looking at home "tanned" capes. They may be okay, they may be junk. I would expect to pay no less than $50 for a raw cape, and that would be a small one.


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> I question what a tanned $60 cape looks like. It costs near $50 (with shipping) to have one tanned. That doesn't include any labor to turn/flesh/salt. I'm guessing you're looking at home "tanned" capes. They may be okay, they may be junk. I would expect to pay no less than $50 for a raw cape, and that would be a small one.


your probably right, but who knows. ebay is a good way to get a good deal. never know what may be on there. 
thanks for the help, hopefully ill actually get a deer this fall so i can experiment with mounting my first deer.


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

By the time you buy the cape the form the eyes all the tools needed the paints the airbrush and compressor and everything else you won't save a dime and you will get a very amatuer looking mount. Just get a good euro done, or start putting away 10 bucks a week now.


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

callou2131 said:


> By the time you buy the cape the form the eyes all the tools needed the paints the airbrush and compressor and everything else you won't save a dime and you will get a very amatuer looking mount. Just get a good euro done, or start putting away 10 bucks a week now.


I understand that, and the first few (or many more) wont be all about saving money, or looking good. im wanting to get into so that i can mount all my deer for the rest of my life. it will be more rewarding to me to see a mount on the wall that i actually mounted. 
of course if it is a huge trophy ill pay a professional, but id like to start learning how to do it. there's only one way to get experience. 
the main reason i asked if buying a cape would save time or money right now, is just to make the first few mounts (while im living in an apartment) easier and less messy.


----------



## DSTRick (Dec 10, 2009)

If you can get the deer caped, there are tanneries that will deal with unturned, unsalted capes it will cost you a little more. I think that Micro tan in Illinois is around $80. That does not include shipping, but will get your deer skin from raw to tanned for about what you are looking to spend on ebay for an unknown cape. I would try to use the original cape if at all possible. This will allow you to take the proper measurements i.e., eye to nose, and others used to set the antlers properly. Look Micro Tan up on the web and see if it might work for you.


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

AFoster please make sure to post a pic of your mount that saved you so much money.


----------



## AFoster (May 29, 2011)

Rockyoutdoors said:


> AFoster please make sure to post a pic of your mount that saved you so much money.


will do, im sure it will be the ugliest thing you have ever seen. 
but again, im shying away from the saving money, and headed more towards doing what i can out of an apartment. i dont really have a place to flesh a hide, and tan it, so i thought maybe it would be easier to buy a already tanned hide. but with your guys information looks like ill just ship it to a tannery that will do the work for me. 
either way yes i will post pictures, and yes they will be ugly just like everyone elses first mounts.


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

When I first started I would flesh deer, bear, and elk in my apartment! As far as setting the bar low on your first few mounts, they don't always have to be bad because you are just starting out. My second life size bear mount won best of category in the professional division and my third elk mount won best of category in the masters division for game heads. It can be done, good luck!

P.S. there is a ton of info on the internet now a days compared to years ago, use it!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

DSTRick said:


> If you can get the deer caped, there are tanneries that will deal with unturned, unsalted capes it will cost you a little more. I think that Micro tan in Illinois is around $80. That does not include shipping, but will get your deer skin from raw to tanned for about what you are looking to spend on ebay for an unknown cape. I would try to use the original cape if at all possible. This will allow you to take the proper measurements i.e., eye to nose, and others used to set the antlers properly. Look Micro Tan up on the web and see if it might work for you.


 ya micro tan will take a raw cape and do all the work and tan it ready for you to mount....my ? is how good are you at sewing ears back on?


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...080?WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104791680%3Bcat104689980


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

manboy said:


> ya micro tan will take a raw cape and do all the work and tan it ready for you to mount....my ? is how good are you at sewing ears back on?


Had to LOL at that one. I guess Microtan's shavers haven't improved since they shredded one of my capes lips 5 years ago. But they aren't the only ones with that problem. Another place managed to cut off and lose the top eyelid of another very nice, very large cape. It's a little hard to fix a missing eyelid. I wonder if single capes from private individuals tend to get given to the trainees for shaving?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

When it is all said and done, you might have saved a few dollars, but definately not any of your time. If this deer means anything to you, have it professionally done. Remember, you are going to look at for a long time, why not have it be something you will be proud to display. Guys looking for the cheapest work, are going to suffer in the long run. I see it every year with the re-mounts I do. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Brad B (Jan 30, 2011)

You guys don't blow me out of the water, but does nobody use dry hide preservative anymore? I worked for a very reputable, very talented taxidermist when I was in college (nearly 20 years ago) and we used dry preservative when we fleshed the cape, then we washed and tumbled, the rubbed in more dry preservative. I've got a mount done in 1992, my first buck with a bow, that had dry hide preservative used on it. Still looks as good as it did when we did it.


----------



## Rudye18 (Jul 24, 2011)

Most Capes on Ebay are listed as tanned, but are actually only pickled, and nutralized. Watch out, you will be very dissapointed with the results, a 21 inch cape will shock back down to 18 if it dosen't have tanning oil.

Go to your local taxidermist, or Taxidermy.net and buy one from them, but if you need a 7 1/4 by 19 or up dont be upset when you hear at least 130 bucks and up thrown out.

Good luck
Rudy Eppley


----------

